# Calving questions



## Mike Fronczak (Apr 26, 2012)

I have several questions as this is our first go around with calves so far we have had two issues that were not resolved as well as I would of hoped.
We have 3 mature highland cows (between 4-6 years old), I have papers so I'm sure.  All have calved highland babies in the past.  The guy we bought them from had sold his entire herd off, his bull happened to go first.  So he "borrowed" the neighbors black angus bull.  The result is going to be what we get for calves, are the black angus calves going to be larger (typically) than a highland ? I have been careful not to grain the cows, they were grass fed from birth.
The one that appears to be furthest along her udder has swelled up to the size of a basket ball now, I'm thinking any day now ???  Any tips pointers ?  Seco d one seems to be about 1-2 weeks behind her, then last is way behind as she had a steer born in August or October and was exposed after that.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 26, 2012)

The trouble with Angus is that it can be either extreme.  I really hope the Angus bull the past owner put on these girls WAS calving ease.  Generally speaking Angus are supposed to be calving ease, but with the high popularity of the breed and the many different variations that comes with being so popular, there is a chance that the bull that was used on these girls was not calving ease.  As I said before, I really hope this is not the case.  

Udders can be really hard to go by as far as determining when a cow is going to calve.  A cow can be bagged up for weeks before she even drops a calf, and she may not even bag up until the moment the calf hits the ground.  Which is the one thing that I choose not to go on when determining if/when a cow or heifer's ready to pop.

What you should look for is look at the vulva on the cows to see if they're bigger, loose and floppy than they normally are, and see if there's some sort of discharge coming from them.  Sticky stringy means the mucous plug has just been pushed out, and clear and not sticky means she's close to calving.  The belly may also drop a bit, and the tail head may sink down as well.

But yeah, with the Angus bull, it's really hard to tell at this point unless you have the papers on this bull that the previous owner gave to you proving he is a calving-ease bull and not just a "commercial" bull used on commercial cows, or rather an "average" bull that's not suitable for purebred herds.  (But what do I know, I know nothing about the bull's history.  )


----------



## Mike Fronczak (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you for the insight & info.  Didn't make me feel better but learned somthing so it's all good.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 26, 2012)

I *think* that you'll be ok.  Since they have calved before, that will certainly be to your advantage.

Highland/angus hybrids are pretty sought after in some areas (midwesterners love them).  Many folks out there will breed their highland cows to an angus bull.  Most try to find a low BW bull, esp for heifers, or will not breed to an angus until the 2nd or 3rd calving.  Not many of them have problems with seasoned cows delivering, even to a run of the mill but not huge bull.

Keep a watch, be ready to help, but still, I think you'll be alright.

Your cows may leak a little, may get grumpy, they may stretch and they may even get "chatty" before delivering.  Try not to box them up, let them have room to walk around even while they are in labor, it helps the calf position and helps loosen up the hips and strengthen contractions.


----------



## Miss Heidi (Apr 27, 2012)

Mike, we are in the same position you are. JoJo is all bagged up and looks like her belly has dropped and we keep thinking any day.....the other, Cali, doesn't even look like she is really bred. I have forgotten to check on this site but I will try to remember and post when ours calves.


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 27, 2012)

Highland cows will pop out an Angus sired calf like a block of soap and be eating hay during the process.

Good luck and pics please - trust me all will be good


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 27, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Highland cows will pop out an Angus sired calf like a block of soap and be eating hay during the process.
> 
> Good luck and pics please - trust me all will be good


----------



## Cricket (Apr 28, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Highland cows will pop out an Angus sired calf like a block of soap and be eating hay during the process.


Around here quite a few people used to breed their first time Jersey heifers to Angus because they were smaller than a jersey calf


----------



## Mike Fronczak (Apr 28, 2012)

First cow gave birth at about 9 tonight, all went well.  It appears we have a healthy black(at least currently while wet) calf.  We all got to watch & even video tape the birth.  Checked on thence couple times, calf is standing and nursing


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 28, 2012)

Congratulations!  I am happy for you (and jealous, lol).  Lil shaggy babies!

am eagerly awaiting pics......  mmm.nom nom nom..........


----------



## kelsey2017 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hooray! So glad it went well, congratulations! :bun


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 29, 2012)

Mike Fronczak said:
			
		

> First cow gave birth at about 9 tonight, all went well.  It appears we have a healthy black(at least currently while wet) calf.  We all got to watch & even video tape the birth.  Checked on thence couple times, calf is standing and nursing


Great news - these old breeds do it best - pics when you get chance Mike


----------



## greybeard (May 2, 2012)

I've got a neighbor's 4-5 yr old cow on one of my pastures that's been bagged up for over a month now. (will be her 2nd or 3rd calf) Sire is a big ol Charlais/Beefmaster X bull, but gawd this cow looks like she's carryin doubles for sure. Everyday for the last 2 weeks I think "Gotta be today for sure......"
She'll probably drop it some night in the middle of a raging thunderstorm (or the very next morning)


----------



## redtailgal (May 2, 2012)

lol Greybeard.

I knew an old cow once who did that.  She was as big as the barn.    I swear, during the hottest part of the day, the rest of the herd sought her out for the shade she offered.

Then, right in a NASTY thunder/lightening storm, she popped out (and I do mean POPPED OUT) a very small bull calf (considered stuffing him back in and giving her a "do over").  The amount of fluid that came out of that old cow made me oh so TREMENDOUSLY thankful for the raingear.


----------



## Mike Fronczak (May 28, 2012)

Update, our first calf is doing awesome she looks to have doubled in size.  The second one, which appeared to be progressing about two weeks behind is now 4 weeks behind.  We keep saying any day now, the third is getting larger, especially now that we weaned her 6 month old steer from her.  I will say the Highlands cause me more worries in the summer than they did in the winter, it has been in the 80's here they haven't fully shed out.  We had two water troughs (both 2x2x4), just added 2 more (2x2x8)'s I found on craigslist for $ 50 for both.  We just called about some brushes (worn out street sweeper brooms)they can use for rubbing on to help them shed out easier.


----------



## kfacres (May 28, 2012)

Mike Fronczak said:
			
		

> Update, our first calf is doing awesome she looks to have doubled in size.  The second one, which appeared to be progressing about two weeks behind is now 4 weeks behind.  We keep saying any day now, the third is getting larger, especially now that we weaned her 6 month old steer from her.  I will say the Highlands cause me more worries in the summer than they did in the winter, it has been in the 80's here they haven't fully shed out.  We had two water troughs (both 2x2x4), just added 2 more (2x2x8)'s I found on craigslist for $ 50 for both.  We just called about some brushes (worn out street sweeper brooms)they can use for rubbing on to help them shed out easier.


are your pastures high in fescue?  If so-- most likely your cause for a lack of shedding-- is endoyphyte.


----------



## Mike Fronczak (May 28, 2012)

As far as fescue they have some but, they are a good mix clover, rye, in as well, I couldn't say what is in the hay.  They just don't have a ton of stuff to rub on, they have rubbed on anything they can find though, I have some pretty polished barn posts & a 4x4 post as well.  The other pasture has a couple old RR ties set in the ground with old traditional cattle fence on them the used that alot as well.


----------

